# bluetooth autostart: need to issue hciconfig hci0 up

## tbart

Just a short question:

How do you handle automatic starting of bluetooth services?

For a long time this "just worked" (TM), bluetooth as a startup service and my bluetooth mouse worked without any hacking.

Since a year or maybe more, I always have to 

```
hciconfig hci0 up
```

 before this starts working again (bluetooth service gets autostarted as ever, and the config options

```
InitiallyPowered = false

RememberPowered = true
```

do not change anything or i don't understand them). I therefore hacked this into the bluetooth init script, where I think this belongs to..

Am I not understanding something or are we supposed to have some service running that enables this (e.g. I just tried blueman and yes, it does get the interface up; I don't want to have blueman running all the time when bluetoothd alone handles my mouse flawlessly as well...)?

Appreciate your (devs') input!

tia!

th

----------

## Logicien

I use the script /etc/local.d/local.start to configure more precisely the bluetooth device and other things.

So, as a workaround you can activate the bluetooth interface at startup by putting the commands you need in. If not already created, you have to name the file with the .start extension as local.start to be execute at boot time with the usual first line #!/bin/bash for the Bash shell and make it executable (chmod 0755 /etc/local.d/local.start).

----------

